# Makita VS Rol-Air



## Tank (Jan 29, 2011)

Well I am on the hunt for a small job site compressor that I can wheel around, and I have stumbled across the Makita MAC5200.

However, Rol-Air makes an identical unit, and I am just wondering if Makita makes a better compressor, or if Rol-Air does?

The Makita has a few leg up points, hard tires can't go flat and it has storage on-board for 50 ft of 3/8 hose, both of which the Rol-Air setup is lagging.

Anyone have any experience with Makita compressors? I seem to be hoping on board the Makita wagon more and more nowadays, just loving there products.


----------



## nhill2090 (Dec 11, 2010)

i love my makita mac2400. I have 2 of them. tHey are the 5200s little brother. 

only downside is they are heavy, but heck if you get the 5200 it will have wheels :clap:


----------



## jiffy (Oct 21, 2007)

The Makita compressors have a really short downtime, they are relatively quiet compared to other compressors, and they are durable.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

I've had both.
Go for the best deal.:thumbsup:


----------



## Winchester (Jun 29, 2008)

my mac2400 is the best compressor i have ever owned or worked with.

fills quickly, and is very quiet. just an all round great compressor.

i use my little dewalt more often, because it's lighter and I carry it around, but for large or long jobs the makita is my obvious choice.

(sorry but i've got no experience with the rolair)


----------



## DeckPros (May 6, 2010)

I am another satisfied MAC2400 user. Like Winchester, it's the hands down best portable compressor I've ever owned. It's quiet, ramps up fast and doesn't blow a 15 amp breaker when it starts.


----------



## Brad 1 (May 26, 2011)

The Makita is not a bad choice but I have owned Rolair for years with great results. They are commercial grade units that will last a long time with basic upkeep. I would advise anyone to stay away from compressors that have the regulator built in to a manifold that also houses the couplers and gauges. I just replaced the regulator on a different brand and since you have to buy the complete manifold it was nearly $100 for the part. So make sure if it has an integrated regulator that you can replace it without having to buy the whole assembly. 

Also if you are looking at an oil-less unit make sure to use it in a fairly clean environment and keep your air filter clean. Dirt ingestion will score the piston seal and sleeve in no time then it's a costly repair.


----------



## jjsmitty (Jun 6, 2011)

*mac2400 dolly*

Does anyone know the dimensions center to center of the 4 rubber feet, +/- 1/2" or so. I have a mac2400 on order and want to make a simple wheeled dolly before it is shipped. I have the specs for overall dimensions, but not the support points. (sorry in advance for hijacking the thread)
Thanks,
j


----------

